# Größenwahl Uncle Jimbo



## Rick-Shafara (14. August 2013)

Hi! Ich hab schon viel nach Größenerfahrungen mit dem Jimbo gespielt aber meistens gings dabei um die Frage "M oder L" 

Ich hingegen bin mir unschlüssig ob S oder M besser passen würde. Ich will eigendlich mal zu Rose runterfahren aber es ist ziemlich weit weg von hier und ich überlege "blind" zu bestellen. Das Jimbo hat allerdings ne ziemlich andere Geo als das meiste was ich gefahren habe. 
Bin relativ genau _1.70m_ groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von _80cm_. Ziemlich runde werte nicht? Somit bin ich nach Rose beschreibung knapp über S... tendiere aber fast immer zu Bikes in S, zB.: GT Force, Bergamont Threesome oder Giant ReignSX. Wobei die alle sehr andere Geometrien haben.
Fahrstil: Viel Bergauf aber vor allem ums Bergab krachen zu lassen.

Wer ist genau so groß, oder ein Stück größer wie ich und fährt S? Oder ist es wirklich arg klein?


----------



## mw.dd (14. August 2013)

Meine Lebensgefährtin hat sich bei 170/83 für M mit 53mm Vorbau entschieden und sagt nach dem ersten richtigen Ausprobieren, das es nicht kürzer sein sollte. Einzig das Sitzrohr ist etwas lang und könnte bei kurzen Beinen dazu führen, das eine 125er Variostütze dann nicht weit genug eingeschoben werden kann... Klappt bei meiner Dame gerade so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (15. August 2013)

Lass dir doch nen Leihbike nach Hause schicken. Dann kannst du nen ganzes Wochenende das Bike auf deinen Strecken testen und weißt ob die Größe passt oder eben nicht!

Kostet zwar was, aber wenn du innerhalb eines Jahres nen Bike bei Rose kaufst, bekommt du den Preis fürs leihen angerechnet.
Und da wir ja kurz vorm Ende der Saison sind, hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit das Testbike für nen günstigen Kurs zu kaufen.

Guckst du hier: Rose Bikes testen.


----------



## Rick-Shafara (15. August 2013)

Hah! Die Leihmöglichkeit hab ich noch garnicht wahrgenommen! Muss ich mir nochmal überlegen! Danke!
   @mw.dd: 
Was fahrt ihr denn so für Strecken? Eine ordentliche wendigkeit auf ruppigen Trails ist mir nämlich wichtig. 


MFG

Edit: Wow die holen das Testrad ja auch direkt bei mir wieder ab? Hört sich wirklich sau gut an!
Und: wird es die 2013er Modell immernoch günstiger geben wenn die 2014er Modelle schon im Onlineshop gibt?


----------



## Rick-Shafara (20. August 2013)

Hallo und sorry für den Doppelpost, aber hat noch jemand Erfahrungswerte diesbezüglich? Ich würde nämlich trotzdem eher zum S-Rahmen Tendieren gerade wegen des langen Sitzrohres!

MfG Rick


----------



## mw.dd (20. August 2013)

Rick-Shafara schrieb:


> ...
> @mw.dd:
> Was fahrt ihr denn so für Strecken? Eine ordentliche wendigkeit auf ruppigen Trails ist mir nämlich wichtig.
> ...



Wir mögen technische Strecken, auf denen (für uns) die Herausforderung darin besteht, überhaupt auf dem Rad zu bleiben. Schnell geradeaus fahren tun wir eher selten  und zum Touren stehen andere Räder zur Verfügung.

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mir das Rad in M zum Probefahren bestellen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. August 2013)

Ich würde mit 172cm und SL 83cm wohl das S nehmen.
Ich hab mein Headline auch in S,  hat 420mm sitzrohr und 565mm oberrohr.
Gehen würde auch M, allerdings ist mir da die überstandshöhe zu groß.


----------



## wesone (22. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde auch zu Größe S tendieren.

Ich selbst fahre das Granite Chief und das Beef cake beide in Gr. S mit 1,73 cm und die Größe passt super.

Ist schön wendig und verspielt.


----------



## Rick-Shafara (22. August 2013)

Hey! Danke für die Resonanz! 
Ich bin inzwischen auch beim S gelandet, hoffe es gibt noch schwarze S Anfang nächsten Monats  

Wie lang sind so die Touren die ihr so fahrt? Ich bin vor allem auf Trails im Harz scharf, und im Winter ein bisschen RR-Trainingsersatz im benachbarten wäldern. 
Wart ihr schonmal im Bikepark mit dem Jimbo? Hab ich zwar nicht vor aber ne Überlegung ist es schon wert.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (29. August 2013)

Hallo Rick-Shafara,

wir würden dir anhand der Fakten (170cm, SL 80cm) für den UNCLE JIMBO die Größe M empfehlen. Wenn du es bergab zügig magst, bringt dir der M Rahmen etwas mehr Laufruhe als der in S. 
Am Ende ist dein subjektives Empfinden ausschlaggebend und eine Testfahrt ratsam.

Viele Grüße

Dein RoseBikes Team


----------

